# Bike Carrier for Hymer Camp 644 GT



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm considering getting a bike carrier for our Hymer, we have always carried the bikes inside the garage, however now that our boys are getting older their bikes are getting bigger and it will very soon be hard to fit four full size bikes inside the garage along with all the other stuff we carry about with us. Yes I know I could leave some of the other stuff at home, but we tend to use the bits and pieces when we are off on our travels.

So our Hymer has two blue blocks quite high up on the rear but no lower fixing points. I understand Fiamma do a specific bike carrier for the Hymers with this top mount system, but simply I don't know which it is. Can anyone help? I presume that I'll have to drill through the back wall to fit the lower mounts.

Thanks in advance!

Andrew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew
Like Outdoor bits

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi racecar

Re Blue Blocks this may be a fitting for a Ominstor product. 


Roy


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Bike Rack Mounts*

Hi,

The mounts will almost certainly be for Hymers own Movera brand rack.

Take a look on www.movera.de its in english as well.

Anything in the catalogue can be ordered from hymer uk parts dept - they have always been very helpful -it has loads of things you never see anywhere else.
Cheers


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hymie

Have a look here http://www.roseandcompany.co.uk/bikecarrierindex.htm


----------

